# [email protected]



## Red Chili (25. Januar 2010)

Lust auf eine MTB-Tour der besonderen Art:





Wir (Bikeaholics und www.active-bikes.de) veranstalten am 06.02.2010 einen Nightride über Homburger Trails. Kleine reflektierende Pfeile weisen euch den Weg. Also Aufpassen ist die Devise !!

Nähere Infos erhaltet ihr hier:  www.bikeatnight.de

Etwas Erfahrung mit Biken bei Nacht sollte man schon haben, da die Tour überwiegend über (teilweise anspruchsvolle) Singletrails verläuft!!!

Also anmelden, Akkus laden und Spaß haben !!

Wir sehen uns dann bei Mondschein und Flutlicht.
Gruß
Red Chili


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Januar 2010)

Trotz der recht "wenigen" Kilometer könnt ihr mit einer Fahrzeit von deutlich über 2 Stunden rechnen . 
Vergesst also nicht Eure Akkus etwas zu schonen !!
Freue mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinStift (25. Januar 2010)

Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## hausmuell (25. Januar 2010)

Akkus sind gut, Nabendynamo funzt immer. Die Superbiker sind startklar. Wird ein gutes Training fürs SiS. Wär nur froh, wenn ich die genagelten Schlappen nicht bräuchte. Die erhöhen den Trainingseffekt doch gewaltig. Bin halt Schwachwade


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Januar 2010)

Hört sich Klasse an.
Wäre gerne gekommen, bin aber leider verhindert.


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Januar 2010)

Geile Idee, da bin ich dabei.


----------



## HardRock07 (26. Januar 2010)

Würd sagen, dann machen wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft 

Werde da sein.


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Januar 2010)

Super Idee , nur mit dem Termin habe ich noch ein Problem.
Aber vielleicht klappt's doch noch.


----------



## brillenboogie (26. Januar 2010)

sensationell, da muß ich dabeisein!


----------



## k.wein (26. Januar 2010)

Fährt jemand der Schlammspritzer hin ?
Ich würde mich anschließen.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## LatteMacchiato (26. Januar 2010)

also ich bin dabei

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (26. Januar 2010)

Ein Freund von mir und ich kommen auch.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Schlammspritzer (26. Januar 2010)

k.wein schrieb:


> Fährt jemand der Schlammspritzer hin ?
> Ich würde mich anschließen.
> Gruß.
> Karsten




Bei mir passt der Termin / die Uhrzeit leider auch nicht Wie ich die Bikeaholics kenne wird das sicher ne schöne Tour

                              Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß


----------



## Dijo (27. Januar 2010)

Da simma dabei, dat is priiima....


----------



## Blocko (27. Januar 2010)

sehr sehr geil. zusammen durch den Schnee bei N8 ist bestimmt wieder eine nette neue Erfahrung.


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich wollte auch kommen...nur wie sieht es den bei euch mit der Schneehöhe aus?
Bei uns geht auf den Trail´s nix mehr  kein vorankommen mehr Möglich!


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Januar 2010)

Würde sagen, wir beobachten das Wetter und fahren die Strecke kurz vorher ab und berichten....
Gestern gings noch einigermaßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (31. Januar 2010)

also bei uns geht auch nix mehr. Man kann nur noch in einer festgefahren Spur fahren.


----------



## chris84 (31. Januar 2010)

also muss sich irgendwer opfern und mit 26x12"-Reifen eine Spur fahren


----------



## Blocko (31. Januar 2010)

aktuell sind 6°C und Regen angesagt.  aber das kann sich ja noch ändern...


----------



## HardRock07 (31. Januar 2010)

Dann mal alle fleißig die Teller leer essen und Daumen drücken!


----------



## georgh (1. Februar 2010)

Uffpasse,-duuu bist krank!!
Wollt evtl.auch hin!



brillenboogie schrieb:


> sensationell, da muß ich dabeisein!


----------



## brillenboogie (3. Februar 2010)

georgh schrieb:


> Uffpasse,-duuu bist krank!!
> Wollt evtl.auch hin!




mal schaun was der doc morgen sagt. wär schon gern dabei...

bis die tage!


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. Februar 2010)

Bitte mit Schwimmweste !
Sonst gibts keine Startgenehmigung.


----------



## georgh (3. Februar 2010)

Rettungsringe wachsen ja leider von alleine! 

Aber meinen Tauchanzug mitzunehmen kann woll 

kein Fehler sein ? 

Gruß Georg


----------



## Bikedude001 (3. Februar 2010)

georgh schrieb:


> Rettungsringe wachsen ja leider von alleine!
> 
> Aber meinen Tauchanzug mitzunehmen kann woll
> 
> ...




Bei ausreichendem Rettungsringvolumen geht das auch ohne Schwimmweste....


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Februar 2010)

Wir arbeiten daran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Chili (3. Februar 2010)

Das Wetter bzw. die Bodenverhältnisse machen uns leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Nach einstimmiger Beratung werden wir die [email protected] Tour verschieben!! Neuer Termin ist Samstag der 27.02.2010 Dann klappts bestimmt auch ohne Taucherbrille. Startzeit wird dann wohl von 18:30 bis 19:00 Uhr sein.


----------



## HardRock07 (3. Februar 2010)

Oki, dann mal Daumen drücken, für den nächsten Termin.


----------



## chris84 (4. Februar 2010)

das klingt gut! Am kommenden Samstag wäre ich auf jeden Fall nicht gefahren


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Februar 2010)

chris84 schrieb:


> das klingt gut! Am kommenden Samstag wäre ich auf jeden Fall nicht gefahren


Weichei


----------



## mikkimann (4. Februar 2010)

war heut kurz im wald. selbst im flachen praktisch unfahrbar. zu dicker schneematsch. denke ist ne gute entscheidung den termin zu verschieben.


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Februar 2010)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, durch den Schneematsch geht es im Moment gar nicht vorwärts. Ist stellenweise sogar richtig gefährlich!


----------



## chris84 (4. Februar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, durch den Schneematsch geht es im Moment gar nicht vorwärts. Ist stellenweise sogar richtig gefährlich!


Weichei


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Februar 2010)

@Chriss im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich heute aber gefahren.


Bin aber runter an die Saar, da läuft es wenigstens.


----------



## chris84 (4. Februar 2010)

was heißt hier im Gegensatz? ich war auch grad fahren 

und ich muss sagen... sogar geteerte Feldwege können Bach-ähnliche Eigenschaften haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hausmuell (4. Februar 2010)

Loide, guckt mal auf die Hompaitsch:
http://www.bikeatnight.de
Neuer Termin 27. Februar


----------



## Oberaggi (4. Februar 2010)

hausmuell schrieb:


> Loide, guckt mal auf die Hompaitsch:
> http://www.bikeatnight.de
> Neuer Termin 27. Februar


Ach.


----------



## hausmuell (5. Februar 2010)

Erst schreiben, dann lesen, so wird man zur-Nummer







Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt sich´s völlig ungeniert


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. Februar 2010)

Hoffe, dass ihr den neuen Termin für den Nightride vermerkt habt.
Am 27.02. gehts um 18:30 los !

Sonst alles wie bisher geplant.

Infos findet ihr unter www.bikeatnight.de .


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Februar 2010)

Unser Webmaster hat noch ne schöne Tourbeschreibung verfasst.
Könnt ihr auf der bikeatnight Seite lesen ... oder hier...

*b i k e @ n i g h t   *   Tourbeschreibung​ Siehst du die weißen Pfeile? Klar! Und  los. Bald kommt schon ein aufwärmender Anstieg (na super). Du fährst dann am  Keltenhügel vorbei mit anschließendem Schlingelschlängel durch ein Wäldchen und  wieder runter. Eine Art Treppe muß hochgeschleppt werden dann ist es wieder  fahrbar. Noch bist du ja frisch und kannst locker die Steigung hochtreten. Als  Belohnung folgt die schöne Pfadabfahrt ins Lambsbachtal. Jetzt ruhig bleiben:  die leichte Steigung wird oben schmierig-schwierig!  Bald kommt die erste  Weichei-variante: die Abkürzung (mit roten Pfeilen markiert) spart ca. 2 km. Das  macht ja keiner - es entginge dir ja auch eine schöne, steile Abfahrt der  sogenannte Alternativ-DH - nicht für Fußgänger geeignet, mit anschließender  Holperpfadauffahrt. Wieder oben geht's ... wieder runter. 1200 m Pfadabfahrt an  den Elefantensteinen vorbei - die werden dir nicht auffallen (obwohl da ein  Schild hängt). 
Jetzt bleibt es erstmal  gemütlich - Teertreten dann Matschwühlen. Auf dem schönen Emely-Trail näherst du  dich dem ersten richtigen Anstieg. Du denkst du bist oben ... falsch  gedacht, der zieht sich noch ganz schön - Hoch zum Roß. Der erste Teil der  Abfahrt ist breit und rutschig aber in einer Rechtskuve musst du geradewegs in  den Wald rein. Bloß keine Angst, hier gibt es nur nette Schweine. Naja, das  Wiesenstück ist nicht wirklich flowig (muss aber sein). Den nächsten Trail - den  Rabenpfad - haben wir extra für dich angelegt, nett gell?! Ein kurzer  Uphilltrial und schon läuft's wieder. Rechts rum, rechts rum, links rum usw.  Super, die erste Hälfte ist geschafft. Dann den unbekannten Jägerpfad  hoch zum Rotkäppchenweg (leider hat die Tussi schon Feierabend - deshalb kannste  Gas geben). Matschfinder's Glück findest du schließlich auf dem Pfad entlang des  Lambsbaches (mit Radwaschgelegenheit). Endlich Licht in Sicht: die Futterstelle  ist nicht mehr weit. Hier gibt es lecker heiße Bräute (nur wenn du schnell bist  - sorry) oder lauwarme Bouillon. Belegte Brötchen, Kuchen. Kaltes Buffet,  Sektbar und Whirlpool (vielleicht bei der nächsten Tour). Weiter geht die wilde Jagd. Gleich rein in  den Trail und bald kommt die zweite Möglichkeit abzukürzen (nicht empfehlenswert  spart aber 1,8 km). Besser den weissen Pfeilen folgen und schon kannst du auf  ca. 700m Flachstück das dritte Stück Kuchen verdauen. Dann links rein und hopp!  Gemütlich raufkurbeln, dann darfst du auch wieder eine nette Abfahrt mitnehmen  (gratis). Freu dich! Und schon ist Schluß mit Lustisch: der zweite echte Anstieg  wartet (der Lift ist leider noch außer Betrieb!). Wenn du da komplett hochfährst  warten oben die Cheerleader und hopsen nur für dich! Versprochen! Falls du  schieben musst: es ist ja dunkel. Oben wartet trotzdem ein Leckerli: der  Tschiffliktraill - da kannst du es dann richtig krachen lassen (musst aber dafür  reintreten). Nach dieser Pfadorgie muß mal wieder was breites her. Da bitte: der  Orangenanstieg - gähn - nicht einpennen, da oben geht's gleich links rein und  runter auf den Karlspfad. Nette Sache das und einen haben wir noch: den  Felsenpfad. Beim folgenden Anstieg solltest du dich etwas ausruhen - ein  bisschen was kommt noch: z. B. der Hochsitztrail (oder auch Schlingelschlängel  Teil 2). Kurz vor der finalen Abfahrt (sehr steil, zu Fuß kaum zu bewältigen)  wartet noch eine Überraschung auf dich...


----------



## Red Chili (25. Februar 2010)

Die Wettervorhersage sieht ja gar nicht mal schlecht aus.
Also meldet euch an und lasst uns gemeinsam die Nacht zum Tag
machen !!

Hoffe wir sehen uns am Samstag.

Grüße
Red Chili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (25. Februar 2010)

Man wird sich sehen !!!

Freu mich schon . bis Samstag !

MfG Manu


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Februar 2010)

Wir sind gestern Teile der Strecke nochmal abgefahren und haben 
diverse Bäume und Sträucher, die durch Schneebruch quer lagen,
weggeräumt.
War super zu fahren, der Schnee ist weg und der Boden hat das ganze Wasser schon weggesaugt.
Samstag ist sogar regenfrei angesagt. Denke, dass wird ne gute Veranstaltung!


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Februar 2010)

Bin angemeldet


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Februar 2010)

Ich ach. 
@zeitweiser feire noch schön


----------



## Theo1 (26. Februar 2010)

Wir sind auch dabei und gemeldet.

Theo


----------



## Dijo (26. Februar 2010)

ich kann leider ned.  Bin am Samstag abend in der Saarlandhalle und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, meine bessere Hälfte hätte kein Verständnis dafür, wenn ich das absage. ;-)


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Februar 2010)

Dijo schrieb:


> ich kann leider ned.  Bin am Samstag abend in der Saarlandhalle und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, meine bessere Hälfte hätte kein Verständnis dafür, wenn ich das absage. ;-)



Ach komm...sind doch wieder nur alles Ausreden.


----------



## Dijo (26. Februar 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ach komm...sind doch wieder nur alles Ausreden.




Wär aber ein schlechtes Geschäft,  für 2 Stunden Spass auf dem Bike lebenslange Vorwürfe, zumal sie mir die Karten auch noch zum Geburtstag geschenkt hatte.

Schau du dir mal unsere Trails hier mal bei Nacht an, ich zeig  dir dann demnächst noch ein bisschen mehr davon am Tag.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Februar 2010)

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt.
Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## onlyforchicks (27. Februar 2010)

Also wenn das heute mal nicht die Geburtsstunde einer Kultveranstaltung war, dann hör ich mit radfahren auf. Die Tour war der Hammer. Noch nicht mal so wegen der Trails, die waren natürlich auch genial. Aber diese Liebe zum Detail. Ich sag nur Landebahn im Wald. Da könnten sich manche grosse Vereine mal ne Scheibe abschneiden. 

Nochmal vielen Dank an die Macher für die Mühe und den absolut unvergleichlichen Bikeabend. 

War einfach nur g..l

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (28. Februar 2010)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, war wirklich eine geniale Veranstaltung.


Gruß

Peter


----------



## EinStift (28. Februar 2010)

Klingt ja super geil. Freut mich, dass es so gut war


----------



## Theo1 (28. Februar 2010)

Das war ganz groooooßes Kino .
Die Trailorgie Pur.
An alle die nicht da waren warum auch immer 
da habt ihr was verpasst.
Danke für die schöne Runde und die Top Verpflegung.

Grüsse Greta u Theo


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Februar 2010)

Da schuften eine handvoll Leute wochenlang im Wald nur, damit wir so einen wunderbaren Abend geniessen konnten.
Einfach nur gut was Ihr da hingelegt habt.
Da hat wirklich bis hin zum Wetter alles gepasst
Wir beneiden Euch um Eure Trails


----------



## Schlammspritzer (28. Februar 2010)

Absolutes Kult-Potential 

Und ich hab´ schon die Zusage für nächstes Jahr... (Aber nicht so viel Werbung machen .....)​


----------



## HardRock07 (28. Februar 2010)

Ein leerer post würde es fast am besten beschreiben ....

Bin echt immer noch ein wenig sprachlos.
Echt super was ihr da an Pädcha zusammengestrickt habt. 
Da war echt was für Jeden dabei.
Aber Ich hatte echt schiss, nachdem wir am "Achtung-Elefanten" Schild vorbei sind. Wenn da Nachts einfach mal son Rüssel ausm Wald kommt .....

Auf jeden Fall nen Dickes Lob an die Orga und die Verpflegungsstelle.
Der gemütliche "Nach-der-Tour-Klatsch" in der Jahnhütte hats echt abgerundet.
Vielen Dank für den schönen Abend.

MfG Manu


----------



## Klinger (28. Februar 2010)

So eine tolle Veranstaltung habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.
Danke an die Macher, das war echt spitze!!

Ich hoffe es wird eine Wiederholung so oder so ähnlich geben.


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Februar 2010)

Danke für die netten Worte.....
Uns hats auch Spaß gemacht. Bei dem Feedback natürlich noch mehr! 

Hab von gestern noch ein paar Bilder eingestellt...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/27194


----------



## puremalt (28. Februar 2010)

Kann mich nur anschliessen. Alles Super. Orga, Strecke, Wetter, Beschilderung (200% Steigung  ), Verpflegung ,  Schmankerl (zB Landebahn). Einziger klitzekleiner Kritikpunkt: kein Wasser zum Auffüllen der Flasche an der Verpflegung (oder hab ich das nur übersehen?)
Bin nächstesmal unbedingt wieder dabei.
Und von mir aus könnt ihr dann ruhig Startgeld nehmen oder offiziell ein Spendenschwein aufstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (28. Februar 2010)

Da hast Du was übersehen. Bei uns gabs an der Verpflegung Tee und auch Wasser zum Auffüllen der Flaschen. 
Ein Spendenschwein gabs wohl nicht,  aber mein Kumpel und ich haben trotzdem was für die Orga dagelassen. Ich denke mal bei dem Aufwand den die betrieben haben ist das nur fair. Ich hoffe mal , dass noch mehr so gedacht haben. 
Gruss


----------



## puremalt (28. Februar 2010)

Sorry, war wohl vom Kuchen abgelenkt. Und ins inoffizielle Schwein hab ich natürlich auch was getan.


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Februar 2010)

Blinded


----------



## HardRock07 (28. Februar 2010)

Oha, immer diese Säufer  ...

Schöner Bericht, der nchmal Erinnerungen weckt .

MfG Manu


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. März 2010)

@ OrogaTeam
Der Wahnsinn, was Ihr da aus dem Wald gezaubert habt. Wunderschöne Trails, ein perfektes Streckendesign und das volle kulinarische Verwöhnprogramm. 

Vielen Dank für dies geile Tour.

@ Zeitweiser
Super Bericht, da kann man die Stecke noch mal im Geiste nach fahren.


----------



## Bikedude001 (27. Dezember 2010)

Es ist bald wieder soweit....
Sofern das Wetter mitspielt, gehts am 08.01.2011 wieder los.
Infos wie immer auf www.bikeatnight.de .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallelujah


----------



## zeitweiser (27. Dezember 2010)

War beim letzten Mal schon eine helles Lichterfest.
Das sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Theo1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Letztes mal, war die Tour aber 6 Wochen später, da war das mit dem Wetter kein Thema mehr.
Wie es im Moment im Wald aussieht wäre das wohl 70/30
70% Schieben  und 30% Fahren.
Lassen wir uns mal Überraschen was das Wetter macht.
So Top  wie die Strecke letztes mal war
wird sie bei dem Schnee nicht fahrbar sein außer wir nehmen ein Quad mit zum Spuren ziehn.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Dezember 2010)

Letztes Jahr mussten wir den Tourtermin wegen des Wetters auch ein paarmal verschieben.
Wir behalten das im Auge. Auf der bike at night Seite werdet ihr kurz vorher Infos dazu finden.
Zu Zeit siehts in der tat beschissen aus. Aber sind ja noch 11 Tage.


----------



## brillenboogie (30. Dezember 2010)

ich hoffe ihr müsst verschieben! würde sooo gern mitfahren, bin aber zum festgelegten termin bei den ösis mit dem richtigen gerät im schnee unterwegs...
letztes mal technischer defekt, dieses mal keine zeit, nächstes mal???
wünsch euch trotzdem gutes gelingen und viel spaß!


----------



## HardRock07 (31. Dezember 2010)

Jawollja.

Auf jeden Fall ein Pflichttermin für mich !
Da freut man Sich drauf.

MfG Manu


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Januar 2011)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Letztes mal, war die Tour aber 6 Wochen später, da war das mit dem Wetter kein Thema mehr.
> Wie es im Moment im Wald aussieht wäre das wohl 70/30
> 70% Schieben  und 30% Fahren.
> Lassen wir uns mal Überraschen was das Wetter macht.
> ...



Hi Weichei, 
was soll's, wär doch der richtige Einstand für einen Schaltfreien Bock oder?

Also ich bin dabei, egal wie gut es wird


----------



## Theo1 (1. Januar 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hi Weichei,
> was soll's, wär doch der richtige Einstand für einen Schaltfreien Bock oder?
> 
> Also ich bin dabei, egal wie gut es wird




Genau wenns Brennt komme ich auch mit dem Schaltfreien.
Dat is der 19222 in Feuerwehr Rot.








Prost Neu Jahr
Theo


----------



## phoenicks (4. Januar 2011)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei! 

greez
uli


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Januar 2011)

Nach Abstimmung mit der Heeresleitung werden wir die Tour verschieben. Ab Donnerstag sind Tauwetter und Regen angesagt.
Das wird erstmal eine riesige Pampe.
.... dann warten wir mal auf besseres Wetter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (4. Januar 2011)

die richtige Entscheidung, mein Lieber! Es wird naß und scheußlich ab Donnerstag! 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Januar 2011)

Da wässere ich gleich die Strecke noch ein wenig nach.


----------



## HardRock07 (4. Januar 2011)

Och, armes Markus.

Nich traurig sein, [email protected] kommt, da bin ich mir sicher.
Bis dahin heisst es Abwarten und Kette ölen.

MfG Manu


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Januar 2011)

Ist die richtige Entscheidung. 
Macht keine Spaß bei den Aussichten.


----------



## georgh (5. Januar 2011)

Tobilas schrieb:


> die richtige Entscheidung, mein Lieber! Es wird naß und scheußlich ab Donnerstag!
> Gruß
> Roland


 

Soo seh ich das auch  ,wenns auch schwerfällt 

Dann hilft nur warten!!


----------



## Tobilas (8. Januar 2011)

mmmh, das Wetter war besser als erwartet heut, also man hätte tatsächlich starten können.....wer hätte das gedacht. Mancher war schon mit der kurz-Buxx unterwegs 
Wann startet Versuch 2 ?


----------



## Peter Lang (9. Januar 2011)

na ja , das Wetter war wirklich gut, ich war aber mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, (hoffentlich werd ich jetzt nicht gesteinigt ) weils mir im Wald viel zu matschig war. Glaube nicht daß das optimale Bedingungen gewesen wären.


----------



## Dijo (10. Januar 2011)

ich bin richtig froh, dass die Tour abgesagt werden musst.  So ists gar nicht schlimm, das mir was dazwischen gekommen ist und ich kann hoffentlich die Chance des 2ten Termins nutzen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Januar 2011)

Haben einen neuen Termin angesetzt: *Samstag 22.01.11*

Wir sind gestern Abend die Strecke abgefahren.... größtenteils sehr gut zu fahren, das meiste Wasser ist schon versickert.
Einige Passagen waren allerdings noch richtig matschig, dadurch recht anspruchsvoll aber dennoch fahrbar.
Also bis dann ..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaholic (15. Januar 2011)

Genau. Wer mitfahren will soll sich bitte anmelden: http://www.bikeatnight.de

Es schadet auch nicht sich mal die Tourenbeschreibung durchzulesen. Die Strecke ist teils sehr anspruchsvoll: 2 sehr steile Abfahrten, gelegentlich eine technisch schwierige Stelle und auch anstrengende Uphills - so wie es eben sein soll!


----------



## Tobilas (15. Januar 2011)

Dabei


----------



## HardRock07 (15. Januar 2011)

Aber mal sowas von dabei !
Dees werd a Gaudi.

MfG Manu


----------



## onlyforchicks (15. Januar 2011)

bikeaholic schrieb:


> Genau. Wer mitfahren will soll sich bitte anmelden: http://www.bikeatnight.de
> 
> Es schadet auch nicht sich mal die Tourenbeschreibung durchzulesen. Die Strecke ist teils sehr anspruchsvoll: 2 sehr steile Abfahrten, gelegentlich eine technisch schwierige Stelle und auch anstrengende Uphills - so wie es eben sein soll!


 
MTB eben


----------



## zeitweiser (15. Januar 2011)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Aber mal sowas von dabei !
> Dees werd a Gaudi.
> 
> MfG Manu



ich bin raus;-(


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Januar 2011)

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen das es einigermaßen trocken bleibt, Urlaub wurde von der Chefin schon mal genehmigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (16. Januar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen das es einigermaßen trocken bleibt, Urlaub wurde von der Chefin schon mal genehmigt.




 dann gib mal deine geplante Startzeit durch und ich helf dir ein bisschen bei der  Wegbeleuchtung...


----------



## Theo1 (17. Januar 2011)

Sorry, aber da sind wir noch auf Teneriffa zum Biken.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Januar 2011)

Dijo schrieb:


> dann gib mal deine geplante Startzeit durch und ich helf dir ein bisschen bei der  Wegbeleuchtung...



Wollte eigentlich nicht so spät los, wie wäre es den mit 18.00 Uhr?
@Theo...da wäre ich jetzt auch lieber.


----------



## Tobilas (17. Januar 2011)

Start 18 Uhr, das passt. Biete Mfg für 2 ab Swl am Sa um 5 pm, alles klar? 
Ansonsten scheint es keinen Regen mehr zu geben bis dahin:




und Frost is eh besser wie die Sulze im Moment...

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Januar 2011)

1 mfg bitte für mich


----------



## Dijo (18. Januar 2011)

18 Uhr geht klar.

Und vergesst die Kerze und die Streichhölzer nicht, könnte dunkel werden im Homburger Forst


----------



## HardRock07 (18. Januar 2011)

Hi Tobilas.

Könntsest du dann noch nen Abstecher nach Luisenthal machen und Mich auch noch einladen ? Hab keine Lust mit der Bi-Ba-Bummel-Bimmel-Bahn zu fahren.

MfG Manu


----------



## zeitweiser (18. Januar 2011)

Dijo schrieb:


> 18 Uhr geht klar.
> 
> Und vergesst die Kerze und die Streichhölzer nicht, könnte dunkel werden im Homburger Forst



Wieso ist doch alles schön beleuchtet.
Einfach durch die Mitte fahren


----------



## Tobilas (18. Januar 2011)

@Hardrock: geht klar, schick mir mal noch deine Handy-Nr., dann sprechen wir alles weitere ab!


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Januar 2011)

Roland bin um 16.50 bei dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. Januar 2011)

Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit von Sulzbach aus, evtl. über Saarbrücken und natürlich mit dem MTB 
vielleicht schließt sich ja jemand an...


----------



## puremalt (19. Januar 2011)

Der SB-Express startet wie gewohnt an der BMW Schafbrücke um 16:00 Uhr. Anfahrt überwiegend über Teer.
Rückweg eventuell über Bliesradweg und Saarpfad.

Dat jibt Punkte


----------



## Klinger (19. Januar 2011)

@puremalt:


----------



## puremalt (19. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Huldigung, aber was den Rückweg angeht warten wir mal ab. Die Vorsätze für's neue Jahr gelten ja auch nur bis Dreikönig. Die Entscheidung überlass ich den WB.
Im Ernstfall nehm ich nen kräftigen Zug.


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Januar 2011)

puremalt schrieb:


> Danke für die Huldigung, aber was den Rückweg angeht warten wir mal ab. Die Vorsätze für's neue Jahr gelten ja auch nur bis Dreikönig. Die Entscheidung überlass ich den WB.
> Im Ernstfall nehm ich nen kräftigen Zug.



Upsala, immer die Pokalschweine  
ich komme mit dem Auto, 
sonst schaff ich die Tour erst gar nicht


----------



## crazyeddie (19. Januar 2011)

@puremalt: fährst du dann kaiserstraße durch? weiß nicht ob ich es bis um 16 uhr schaffe, fahre noch am wellness beim biketreff um 14:30 mit, aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja unterwegs.


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. Januar 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> @puremalt: fährst du dann kaiserstraße durch? weiß nicht ob ich es bis um 16 uhr schaffe, fahre noch am wellness beim biketreff um 14:30 mit, aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja unterwegs.



@ eddie
Geheimtraining für SIS ???

Alle die letztes Jahr mehr als 12 Runden gefahren sind, müssen diese Jahr vor dem Start zwei WB weghauen  

*** 
Memo an MW: eddie beim SIS mit reichlich WB abfüllen 
***


----------



## crazyeddie (19. Januar 2011)

von geheim kann keine rede sein, ich will dieses jahr 15 runden fahren


----------



## zeitweiser (19. Januar 2011)

Eddie will auf Stockerl und das wird er schaffen;-)
Für alle die noch nicht wissen ob sie am Samstag kommen sollen.
http://www.alpencross.com/d936_blinded-by-the-light.html
 CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (20. Januar 2011)

puremalt schrieb:


> Der SB-Express startet wie gewohnt an der BMW Schafbrücke um 16:00 Uhr. Anfahrt überwiegend über Teer.
> Rückweg eventuell über Bliesradweg und Saarpfad.
> 
> Dat jibt Punkte




werde um 16Uhr auf jeden Fall da sein 




crazyeddie schrieb:


> @puremalt: fährst du dann kaiserstraße durch?  weiß nicht ob ich es bis um 16 uhr schaffe, fahre noch am wellness beim  biketreff um 14:30 mit, aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja  unterwegs.



wenn nicht unterwegs dann in Homburg, wenn nicht vor oder während dem nächtlichen Treiben dann danach bei einem Weizen 


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bikedude001 (20. Januar 2011)

In der Jahnhütte gibts nach der Fahrt noch legga Weizen, Nudeln und Pizza !
Strecke gestern nochmal abgefahren und einiges geräumt ..... Zustand wird immer besser !


----------



## LatteMacchiato (20. Januar 2011)

war gestern auch im Homburger Wald unterwegs und musste danach samt Kleidung unter die Dusche. 
Aber vielleicht gefrierts noch bis Samstag. Ne Schlammpackung soll ja auch gesund sein


----------



## puremalt (21. Januar 2011)

@MW: Pokalschweine, Winterschlampen, Sissipussies, wie man es auch nennt, alles die gleiche Sauerei.
Außerdem: dürfen nur die, die letztes SIS über 12 Runden gefahren sind, die 2 WB vorher trinken? Ach was soll's. Ich geb mich eh wieder nur der Schorle hin.

@eddie: ich wollte durchs Grumbachtal und ab Sengscheid dann an der Autbahn entlang durch Dingbert. Dann Hassel-Kirkel-Limbach-HOM.

Gruß aus der Schweiz (leider bikelos)
Martin


----------



## crazyeddie (21. Januar 2011)

wie sind denn die bedingungen im homburger wald? muss demnach die reifen- bzw. räderwahl treffen


----------



## Ragey (21. Januar 2011)

nass bis matschig, teils noch mit ordentlich totem blattwerk..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (21. Januar 2011)

och ne, hatte gehofft es wäre schon alles durchgefroren. straßefahren mit den schlammreifen is nich so der bringer.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (21. Januar 2011)

hatte mir auch schon überlegt nen zweiten LRS in den Rucksack zu packen


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. Januar 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> och ne, hatte gehofft es wäre schon alles durchgefroren. straßefahren mit den schlammreifen is nich so der bringer.



Fahr doch durchn Wald. Das schont deine Gummis und macht mehr Spaß! 
Wirst heute Abend das Profil auch ganz gut gebrauchen können...


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Januar 2011)

@ Bikeaidler: bitte am start auf mich warten ;-)


----------



## HardRock07 (22. Januar 2011)

Wir sind hier nicht bei der Bahn...

18 Uhr ist Abfahrt  .


*Ganz dolle freu* Klausi fährt mit


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. Januar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> @ Bikeaidler: bitte am start auf mich warten ;-)



Aber nur, wenn Du unterwegs auch auf mich wartest. 
Gemein gell.


----------



## Klausoleum (22. Januar 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn Du unterwegs auch auf mich wartest.
> Gemein gell.



Solange du möchtest ^^


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Januar 2011)

es war ja am schluss doch recht frisch (-6° c), aber wenigstens hab ich die klappe vorher nicht umsonst aufgerissen^^ glatte 8 stunden, das gibt fette punkte.


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Welt, 

Es war GEIL, ne sorry, es war SUPERGEIL. 

Vielen Dank für die perfekte Verpflegung, faszinierende Lichtspiele und den nicht enden wollenden 27 Kilometer Endlos-Singletrail unter sternenklarem Himmel.  

Schade dass nicht mehr von Euch den Weg nach Homburg gefunden haben. 

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## mondraker-biker (23. Januar 2011)

Moin, Freunde der Sonne

möchte mich, da ich das erste mal dabei war, bedanken für die "ruta nocturna" in unserem schönen Homburger Wald...

Wer sonst als nicht ihr hätte mich den Rossberg von dieser Seite hochgebracht! Oder auch den Tschifflik-Anstieg!

Und die letzte Abfahrt (Lagerstrassen-DH) by night iss geil!!!

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (23. Januar 2011)

Da haben aber einige was verpasst...für Januar genau die richtige Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter. dazu noch Top Verpflegung.
Nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder!

Ach und hier noch ein paar Bildcha.


----------



## Tobilas (23. Januar 2011)

Ein Jahreshighlight schon im Januar ! Das wird schwer zu toppen sein: Die Strecke ist genau das, was wir Mountainbiker haben wollen, Singletrails ohne Ende! 
Zur Verpflegung kann man nur sagen: vom Schokoladenkuchen hätt ich mir am liebsten ein halbes Blech zum Frühstück mitgenommen, sehr sehr lecker!! 
Vielen Dank an die Macher, bis zum nächsten Mal! 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Oberaggi (23. Januar 2011)

Ein perfekter Start ins neue Jahr. 
Trotz der jahreszeitbedingten Temepraturen musste ich nicht frieren, das könnte aber auch an den Steigungen (100%  und 200%!) liegen.

Das ruft nach einer Nachfahrt in der warmen Jahreszeit, dann An- und Abreise mit dem Bike.


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Januar 2011)

Absolut genial, diese Veranstaltung.
Schade, dass nicht so viele teilgenommen haben.
Ja, der Schokokuchen und der heisse Tee
und wo gibt es denn schon roten Wackelpudding an der Verpflegung


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Januar 2011)

Haben von gestern ein paar Bilder zusammengestellt....

http://www.active-bikes.de/sitedata/mtb_bilder/bikeatnight_2011.php

Bei dem Lob, macht uns das doppelt so viel Spaß !!!


----------



## HardRock07 (23. Januar 2011)

Klasse, einfach nur Klasse.

Die Strecke hat meiner Meinung nach so ziemlich jeden Nerv getrovven, von flowig bis technisch, von gemütlichem rollen bis hin zum Felsdrop.
Da war echt alles dabei, echt genial.

Die Verpflegung war sowieso ein brenner. Den Wackelpudding hätt ich zwar gerne probiert, war mir aber mit dem "Warmmacher" dann doch zu riskannt  . Dickes Danke, für Eure Mühen an der Verpflegung.

Genau so sollte also der neue Start ins jahr aussehen.
Bilder gibts morgen.

MfG Manu


----------



## bikeaholic (24. Januar 2011)

Schön, daß es auch euch gefallen hat (uns hat es schon bei der Vorbereitung Spaß gemacht).
Dieses Jahr war es auch nicht ganz so viel Arbeit die Strecke fahrbar zu machen.
Daß allerdings die heißen Bräute an der Verpflegungsstelle ziemlich abgekühlt waren - naja, wir arbeiten daran ...

Falls noch jemand Fotos zur Verfügung stellen kann bitte hier einstellen oder an [email protected]

Also dann bis nächsten Januar.

PS: eine Gore Windstopperjacke wurde gefunden: [email protected]


----------



## puremalt (24. Januar 2011)

Klasse. Alles bestens. Vielen Dank an die Macher. Super organisiert, super Strecke, beste Verhältnisse. Hab zwar nur die Hälfte gefahren, aber schon die hat sich voll gelohnt. War ein bißchen gefrustet, daß ausgerechnet ich als Geograf als einziger die Orientierung verliere, war dadurch aber so früh in der Hütte, daß der kräftige Zug ausgiebig zelebriert werden konnte. Danach war auch die Heimfahrt gess. Was soll's, Punkte werden überbewertet.

Kann mir jemand bitte den GPS-Track schicken, damit ich auch den Rest mal fahren kann? 

Merci


----------



## brillenboogie (24. Januar 2011)

@puremalt: würde dich auf der nachfahrt gern begleiten. habs ja leider schon wieder verpasst. interessanterweise wieder technischer defekt am gleichen bauteil...
hatte aber trotzdem ein schönes we...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgh (25. Januar 2011)

[ Punkte werden überbewertet.

Kann mir jemand bitte den GPS-Track schicken, damit ich auch den Rest mal fahren kann? 

Merci[/quote]

Nimmst mich mit-Kapitän-auf die Reise???
Muß ja wegen Abwesenheit Nachsitzen 

Gruß Georg


----------



## Klausoleum (25. Januar 2011)

@bike at night: Was soll ich da noch zu sagen?? Der Schokokuchen und Wackelpudding haben das ganze perfekt abgerundet. Die Strecke war perfekt, schön gefrohren, allerdings hatte ich den eindruck is ginge nur hoch ^^ ;-) 

Super ausgeschilderte Strecke... 

Habt euch echt was einfallen lassen. Nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei  

DANKE 





@puremalt: Ich komme auch gerne mit  Bei trockenem Wetter und wenns hell ist ;-) 

kann dann auch gerne den Track beisteuern


----------



## LatteMacchiato (26. Januar 2011)

würde mich der Nachfahrt bei Tage auch anschließen


----------



## Oregonian (26. Januar 2011)

Würde auch gerne mitfahren. Diesmal hoffentlich bis zum Ende ohne Bremsenverlust.


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Januar 2011)

Oregonian schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne mitfahren. Diesmal hoffentlich bis zum Ende ohne Bremsenverlust.



Bremsenverlust? was hast du gemacht??


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Januar 2011)

@Manu: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L89ZOhlECjo&feature=autoplay&list=PL3E4F2F65B28E084D&index=7&playnext=4&shuffle=118660"]YouTube        - Moonbootica ft. Jan Delay - Der Mond *Best Quality*[/nomedia]

Ohne Kommentar ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (26. Januar 2011)

Ich habe auf meinem Tacho nur 24 km gehabt.
Habe ich die Schleife zum Karlspfad verpasst oder ist die kurzfristig entfallen?


----------



## HardRock07 (26. Januar 2011)

Ja Klaus, habs auch an dem Abend (okay "Morgen"  ) gehöhrt .


----------



## Tobilas (27. Januar 2011)

Hatte auch nur 24 km, wir haben irgendwo die Strecke um mindestens 4 km gekürzt, das gibt Punktabzug und schreit nach ner Nachfahrt!! 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Klausoleum (27. Januar 2011)

wie schon erwähnt... Sobald das Wetter wieder besser ist, und relativ trocken bzw gefrohren sollten wir das angehen...


----------



## Dijo (27. Januar 2011)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Hatte auch nur 24 km, wir haben irgendwo die Strecke um mindestens 4 km gekürzt, das gibt Punktabzug und schreit nach ner Nachfahrt!!
> Gruß
> Roland



und  ich hab noch im Wald nach euch gerufen.... 

hab den ganzen Track aufm Edge  wenn also Bedarf besteht... oder wir machen einfach irgendwann nen passenden Termin und rocken alle gemeinsam


----------



## Oberaggi (27. Januar 2011)

Bin auch für Nachfahrt, die "Schilder" hängen ja noch. .
Vielleicht reichen ja auch die fehlenden 4 km, ist dann nicht so anstrengend. 
Und  in der Hütte sollten sie dann genug blaues Weizen haben.


----------



## medicus41 (27. Januar 2011)

Dijo schrieb:


> und  ich hab noch im Wald nach euch gerufen....
> 
> hab den ganzen Track aufm Edge  wenn also Bedarf besteht... oder wir machen einfach irgendwann nen passenden Termin und rocken alle gemeinsam



Kannste den Track der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Dijo (27. Januar 2011)

Leider ist die Datei  grösser als die zulässige Maximalgrösse für Dateianhänge hier in den Posts .  Wer die Daten haben will, einfach ne PN senden mit der Mail -Addy, dann schick ich sie gerne zu.


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Januar 2011)

Nachtfahrt ist blöd, würd das Gelände gern mal bei Tageslicht sehen...


----------



## Dijo (28. Januar 2011)

wenn ich das richtig mitgelesen hab, war die Rede auch von einer Nachfahrt, nicht Nachtfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (28. Januar 2011)

War mir sicher, eben nachTfahrt gelesen zu haben ;-)


----------



## Markus (MW) (28. Januar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> War mir sicher, eben nachTfahrt gelesen zu haben ;-)



Solange ich nicht nackt fahren muss ist das egal. 

Wie also, nachfahrt, nachtfahrt nacktfahrt ?????????????

Hauptsach fahrt...


----------



## Klausoleum (28. Januar 2011)

lööööl 

Du bistn geiler 



Hab meine GPX File eben mal hochgeladen. Sind aber nur 25km. 

http://friedrich2002.fr.funpic.de/Bike at Night 22.01.2011 Homburg Waldstadion.gpx


----------



## Tobilas (28. Januar 2011)

ganz klar: Nachfahrt nachts nackt, oder? 
Na, ok, ich würd auch lieber tagsüber mal die Trails sehn....
Terminvorschläge?


----------



## Markus (MW) (28. Januar 2011)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Terminvorschläge?



Wenn's warm und trocken ist...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (29. Januar 2011)

ich wollt net bis zum August warten


----------



## Klausoleum (29. Januar 2011)

trocken wars heut  

und warm auch... Stellt sich halt die Frage wie man kalt definiert ^^


----------



## Oregonian (31. Januar 2011)

Wie wär´s Samstag, den 5.2. / 13 Uhr?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (31. Januar 2011)

oki, ich warte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (31. Januar 2011)

Nächsten Samstag sind bis zu 8° gemeldet. Allerdings überwiegend trocken bis dahin. Jetzt ist die Frage, wie dann wohl die Bodenverhältnisse sind. Schön aufgeweicht oder halbwegs abgetrocknet?

Ich hätte jedenfalls Zeit und Lust.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (31. Januar 2011)

wohl aufgeweicht, aber wahrscheinlich heller als letztens...


----------



## Dijo (31. Januar 2011)

puremalt schrieb:


> Nächsten Samstag sind bis zu 8° gemeldet. Allerdings überwiegend trocken bis dahin. Jetzt ist die Frage, wie dann wohl die Bodenverhältnisse sind. Schön aufgeweicht oder halbwegs abgetrocknet?
> 
> Ich hätte jedenfalls Zeit und Lust.



ich kann dann leider nicht

die Verhältnisse sind grundverschieden, wenns wirklich so warm wird. Am Schlossberg saugt der Boden sehr gut weg, da dürfte es dann trocken sein, aber um den Karlsberg und die eh schon schlammige Passagen in der Nähe der Uniklinik, bzw. Kirrberg wirds dann richtig schön schlammig...


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Januar 2011)

Dijo schrieb:


> ich kann dann leider nicht
> 
> die Verhältnisse sind grundverschieden, wenns wirklich so warm wird. Am Schlossberg saugt der Boden sehr gut weg, da dürfte es dann trocken sein, aber um den Karlsberg und die eh schon schlammige Passagen in der Nähe der Uniklinik, bzw. Kirrberg wirds dann richtig schön schlammig...



Wir warten noch ein bisschen...


----------



## Peter Lang (31. Januar 2011)

hilft euch ja nichts, aber ich bin die Strecke am Samstag (29.1.) abgefahren, Wetter und Streckenzustand echt traumhaft.
Wenn man aber nicht so ungefähr ne Ahnung hat wie der Streckenverlauf ist wirds im hellen teilweise schwierig anhand der Pfeile den richtigen Weg zu finden.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Januar 2011)

dafür gibt es doch Lösungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (31. Januar 2011)

ja,weiß ich ja aber so modern bin ich noch nicht ausgerüstet. Hab durch Unkenntniss und reines ausprobieren auch schon manchen schönen Trail entdeckt.
Außerdem kann ich so das umfahren der letzten Abfahrt so erklären daß ich mangels Navi die Abzweigung verpasst habe.


----------



## Markus (MW) (31. Januar 2011)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> trocken wars heut
> 
> und warm auch... Stellt sich halt die Frage wie man kalt definiert ^^



Kalt ist dann, wenn ich Handschuhe anziehen muss. 
Warm, wenn ich ohne fahre weil die Finger schwitzen


----------



## Deleted 121321 (5. Februar 2011)

Wart ihr heute unterwegs? Wenn nicht und ihr noch einen Termin habt dann bin ich nächstes mal dabei und komme zu euch geschwind rüber. Ich habe leider das Event zu spät hier entdeckt. Wäre nett die Strecke bei Tag schon mal zu begutachten.


----------



## puremalt (5. Februar 2011)

ich war heute nicht dort unterwegs. Aber wenn ich/wir fahren, sag ich/wir Bescheid.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (6. Februar 2011)

Danke


----------



## Bananaking (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo meine lieben,
hat schon jemand den nächsten termin also ende 2011/ anfang 2012?


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Dezember 2011)

wird ja auch langsam mal wieder zeit


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Dezember 2011)

Sagenhaft, ich bin voll auf Entzug.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (3. Dezember 2011)

Sau geil, dieses Jahr bin ich dabei. Schön das ihr den Thread hervor geholt habt. :thumbup:



Bananaking schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben,
> hat schon jemand den nächsten termin also ende 2011/ anfang 2012?



Laut Webseite findet die Tour im Januar 2012 statt. Vielleicht kommen ja bald mehr Infos?


Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananaking (6. Januar 2012)

Jemand nen überblick wann es nun losgeht?
Wird ja langsam zeit für nen termin... Diese ja nicht aber nächstes wochenende solls ja ganz nettes wetter geben. Jemand infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (6. Januar 2012)

ich glaub bei den wasserMASSEN die sich die letzten tagen und wochen übers land ergossen haben, kannste noch locker 2 Wochen warten bis du einigermaßen gute trailbedingungen vorfindest... darüberhinaus gibt es sicherlich noch den ein oder anderen baum der durch windbruch quer liegt


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (13. Januar 2012)

Oh ja, also im saarbrücker Raum ist fast alles was ich so an Trails zu fahren pflege derzeit an irgendeiner (stets unpassenden) Stelle mit Bäumen belegt.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Januar 2012)

Oder die kleinen grünen Forstmännchen sperren komplette Streckenbereiche um diese dann fachmännisch mit gefällten Bäumen mehrere Tage zu blockieren. Gesehen in Hom Bereich Rabenhorst...


----------



## phoenicks (13. Januar 2012)

Gerüchte munkeln vom 28.Jänner. Aber is halt wie letztes Jahr extrem Wetter- & Axt-im-Wald-abhängig...


----------



## crazyeddie (13. Januar 2012)

auf der website ist von februar die rede, ohne genauen termin.


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Januar 2012)

Wir haben mal den 04.02.12 angepeilt, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Vorher muss noch einiges geräumt werden und am Rabenhorst wird derzeit fleissig Holz gemacht .


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Januar 2012)

Bin mal gespannt wie lange die grünen Männchen dort brauchen. Die holen dort einiges aus dem Wald raus.


----------



## onlyforchicks (13. Januar 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie lange die grünen Männchen dort brauchen. Die holen dort einiges aus dem Wald raus.


 
Vielleicht sollte man die kleinen grünen Männchen einfach mal fragen.

Die beissen nämlich nicht, entgegen landläufiger Meinung.

Ausserdem sind die meistens nicht grün...

Gruss


----------



## phoenicks (13. Januar 2012)

ich würd auch bis'l von dem kleinen grünen Männchen-Verschnitt & -Unrat mitnehmen & in meinem Wohngemachskrematorium entsorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (14. Januar 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die kleinen grünen Männchen einfach mal fragen.
> 
> Die beissen nämlich nicht, entgegen landläufiger Meinung.
> 
> ...



Wollte hier jetzt niemanden auf seinen "wohlverdienten Schlips" treten. Ich bin in vielerlei Hinsicht ein sehr toleranter Mensch 
Falls sich jemand angegriffen fühlt, sorry! 

Ich habe mich auch nicht abfällig gegenüber den Herrn Forstangestellten geäußert. Es gibt nur ein paar Dinge, die ich bei diesen Damen und Herren teilweise sehr merkwürdig finde. 

Mit deinem Tip einfach mal hinzugehen und zu fragen, der ist zwar nett gemeint, aber: ich müsste mich hinter die Absperrung des Forstes begeben und wenn dann was passiert oder ich Kontakt mit den Herrn Forstangestellten hab, kannst du dir sicherlich vorstellen wie die reagieren... Antwort darauf: Nein DANKE!


----------



## onlyforchicks (14. Januar 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Wollte hier jetzt niemanden auf seinen "wohlverdienten Schlips" treten. Ich bin in vielerlei Hinsicht ein sehr toleranter Mensch
> Falls sich jemand angegriffen fühlt, sorry!
> 
> Ich habe mich auch nicht abfällig gegenüber den Herrn Forstangestellten geäußert. Es gibt nur ein paar Dinge, die ich bei diesen Damen und Herren teilweise sehr merkwürdig finde.
> ...


 
Hallo Nofear,

kein Problem, ich hab mich auch nicht angegriffen gefühlt.  

Es geht nur darum, dass die verschiedenen Lager immer oder oft über die Anderen schimpfen (die Walker über die Jogger, die Mtbler über die Walker, die Reiter über die MTbler und die Jäger über alle..).
Wenn man aber normal und umsichtig unterwegs ist, ist ja normalerweise alles easy.

Und dass es überall schwarze Schafe gibt , dürfte ja landauf landab bekannt sein.

Und klar, eine Absperrung zu übergehen oder zu ignorieren kann echt gefährlich sein, bzw. werden. Dazu wollt ich niemanden animieren.

Ich persönlich hab aber festgestellt, dass man so ziemlich mit allen Vertretern die den Wald auf ihre eigene Art nutzen, reden kann. Ausnahmen bestätigen auch hier wie immer die Regel.

Und klar ist auch, dass nach Waldnutzungsformen egal welcher Art immer Spuren zurückbleiben. Nur sind halt die Spuren durch nen Traktor oder Harvester grösser als die von Nobby nic und Co.

Das Problem liegt darin, dass nach forstlichen Massnahmen normalerweise der Ursprungszustand wieder hergestellt werden müsste. So war das übrigens noch bis vor ca. 15 Jahren der Fall.

In zeiten immer knapperer Haushaltskassen wird halt nur geerntet und selten hinterher aufgeräumt (das ist halt unproduktiv und bringt kein Geld).

Sowas geht nur durch öffentlichen Druck auf die Forstbehörden bzw. über öffentliche Meinungsbildung.
Allerdings sollte diese objektiv und nicht polemisch sein.

Es geht nicht um Lagerbildung, sondern um konstruktive Kritik.

Soweit meine Meinung zu den "kleinen grünen Männchen".

Gruss aus den saarländischen Wäldern


----------



## sportfreund78 (18. Januar 2012)

Moin,

wenns um Aufräumen und Freischneiden für die Strecke geht unterstütze ich euch da gern. Einfach bescheid geben wenn ein Termin steht.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (18. Januar 2012)

sportfreund78 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenns um Aufräumen und Freischneiden für die Strecke geht unterstütze ich euch da gern. Einfach bescheid geben wenn ein Termin steht.



Ich wäre auch dabei. Da könnte man ja die Strecke vor ab kennen lernen.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (19. Januar 2012)

OffTopic: Hat jemand von euch aus der Nähe eine MJ-880?

Nachtrag: Ich frag mal anders: Hat jemand interessante Lampen die man in den Leuchtvergleich auf nehmen könnte?


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Januar 2012)

Die MJ 880 sieht der Lupine Piko sehr ähnlich. Wär echt mal interessant zu wissen welche Lampe sich besser schlägt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (19. Januar 2012)

Piko is top! 
Würd meine inkl. mir bei der nächsten dienstags-feierahmdtour oder beim [email protected] zum duell piko vs. mj antreten lassen!


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Januar 2012)

Mit so edlen *"Lampengeschmeide"* kann ich nicht dienen  Habe nur ne Sigmafuzel, die mich jedoch noch nie im Stich ließ!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (19. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe einen eigenes Thema dafür erstellt.


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Januar 2012)

steht der 4.2 jetzt?


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. Januar 2012)

Eher 18.02.


----------



## Theo1 (21. Januar 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Eher 18.02.



Dat gibt dann einen Fasnacht Ride .
Dürfe mer Verkleidet komme ?

Theo


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Januar 2012)

passt bei mir auf jeden Fall


----------



## Deleted 121321 (21. Januar 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Dat gibt dann einen Fasnacht Ride .
> Dürfe mer Verkleidet komme ?
> 
> Theo



Sind wir nicht sowieso schon immer Verkleidet?


----------



## zeitweiser (21. Januar 2012)

Star wars live on trail


----------



## Tobilas (22. Januar 2012)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht sowieso schon immer Verkleidet?



Ja schon, aber wir könne immer noch einen drauf setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (22. Januar 2012)

Na gut ich lass mir was einfallen 

Lichtschwerter haben wir ja schon.


----------



## zeitweiser (22. Januar 2012)

wie wärs denn hiermit;-)


----------



## Markus (MW) (23. Januar 2012)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Dat gibt dann einen Fasnacht Ride .
> Dürfe mer Verkleidet komme ?
> 
> Theo



Komm Du wie immer, dann passt das  : lol:


----------



## furiousTDfred (23. Januar 2012)

servus.

geile sache mit dem [email protected] 
würd diesmal auch gern mit durch die nacht surfen! 
bin schon ganz gespannt auf den termin, reicht ne anmeldung per mail über die hp??

schena gruß


----------



## HardRock07 (24. Januar 2012)

Pflichttermin dieses Jahr, mal wieder  .
Kann es kaum abwarten endlich wieder die Nacht zu erhellen.


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Januar 2012)

Wegen Fasenacht gibts Probleme mit "Personal" und Hütte.
Haben nun den 25.02. angepeilt.
Bevor ich jetzt aber noch etliche Terminänderungen poste. Schaut am besten auf der www.bikeatnight.de Seite nach.
Da wird  kurzfristig Angesagt, ob das dann auch stattfindet.
Also bis dann...


----------



## Oberaggi (28. Januar 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Wegen Fasenacht gibts Probleme mit "Personal" und Hütte.
> Haben nun den 25.02. angepeilt.
> Bevor ich jetzt aber noch etliche Terminänderungen poste. Schaut am besten auf der www.bikeatnight.de Seite nach.
> Da wird  kurzfristig Angesagt, ob das dann auch stattfindet.
> Also bis dann...


Da ist aber auch noch der ein oder andere mit schulpflichtigen Kindern in den Ferien.


----------



## Theo1 (28. Januar 2012)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Da ist aber auch noch der ein oder andere mit schulpflichtigen Kindern in den Ferien.



Da sag ich dann mal ab für uns, wir Fliegen am 25.2 nach Teneriffa zum Biken.
Schade letztes Jahr waren wir auch gerade an dem Termin nicht da.
Trotzdem viel Spass euch allen.

Grüsse Theo u Greta


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Januar 2012)

25. bin auch leider raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (28. Januar 2012)

dto, 25.2. bin ich auch nicht da.....


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. Januar 2012)

Mann mann das ist schade.
Aber vielleicht gehts ja wegen 2 meter Neuschnee am 25. nicht ....


----------



## Tobilas (29. Januar 2012)

alle unter einen Hut wirste nie schaffen. 
Aber wir machen dann eh wieder ne Nachfahrt


----------



## <NoFear> (29. Januar 2012)

man könnte auch über 
http://doodle.com/
http://doodle.com/polls/wizard.html
einen termin finden...


----------



## Bikedude001 (29. Januar 2012)

Nee lass ma. Das wird für uns organisatorisch zu schwierig. 
Müssen auch schauen, dass alle Helfer am Start sind.


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Januar 2012)

Zieh das Ding durch.
Es wird immer bei dem einen oder anderen nicht ghen.
Komm dann auf jeden Fall wieder nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Februar 2012)

So ihr Nachteulen......
Pädcha sind gekehrt, Pfeile getackert und schönes Wetter bestelt.
Kann am 25.02 losgehen.
Wir haben noch recht wenige Anmeldungen, wäre super, wenn ihr das vorher macht, damit wir verpflegungstechnisch planen können.


----------



## Peter Lang (22. Februar 2012)

ich hab mich auf der bikeatnight Seite angemeldet. Kommt da eigentlich noch irgendeine Rückmeldung?
Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Februar 2012)

Das ist zwar nicht meine Baustelle aber ich glaube nicht , dass da was zurückkommt.


----------



## Peter Lang (22. Februar 2012)

Doch, da kommt was, hab grad eine Email bekommen.

Jetzt muss es nur noch mit deiner Wetterbestellung klappen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## HardRock07 (23. Februar 2012)

Auf die homburger Truppe ist verlass! Samstag soll es angenehm werden. Trocken und um die 6 bis 7 Grad. Perfekte [email protected]


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Januar 2013)

Termin für 2013 steht. 
Der neue Fred: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=615736


----------

